# Suche Zeitungs-Titelseite als Hintergrund



## mingelburns (12. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Zeitungs-Titelseite als Bild-Datei, die erkennen lässt, dass es sich um eine Zeitung handelt. Ich möchte dies gerne als Hintergrund verwenden!

Bitte kommt nicht mit "selbst machen", meine Ergebnisse sehen mehr als bescheiden aus!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. März 2005)

mingelburns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte kommt nicht mit "selbst machen", meine Ergebnisse sehen mehr als bescheiden aus!


Gilt das auch, wenn ich Dir sage "schnapp Dir nen Scanner und scan die Zeitung ein"? ;-]


----------



## devilrga (12. März 2005)

> Ich suche eine Zeitungs-Titelseite als Bild-Datei


Was meinst du genau damit? Ein Hintergrundbild?- Oder mit beschriftung?
P.S.: Das gehört doch eher in die Creative-Lounge.

mfg


----------



## Hosenwäscher (12. März 2005)

Meinst du eine blanke Zeitung? Einfach eine Zeitung mit dem gewünschten Format einscannen und mit Photoshop die Schrift wegretuschieren. Dazu gibts übrigens ein Tutorial hier.


----------



## mingelburns (12. März 2005)

Ja, stimmt, vielleicht eher etwas für die CS.

Mit Zeitung-selbst-einscannen erreicht man längst nicht das Ergebnis, wie ich es schon irgendwo mal gesehen habe.

Dies soll dann ein Hintergrund sein, wo ich den Header austausche und das ganze wie eine Zeitung wirkt!

Gruß,
mingel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. März 2005)

mingelburns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Zeitung-selbst-einscannen erreicht man längst nicht das Ergebnis, wie ich es schon irgendwo mal gesehen habe.
> 
> Dies soll dann ein Hintergrund sein, wo ich den Header austausche und das ganze wie eine Zeitung wirkt!


Hä? Wo ist da das Problem? Einfach einscannen, den Header wegretuschieren und 
was Neues einsetzen. Geht meiner Meinung schneller, ist individueller und ist 
wesentlich besser anzuschauen als wenn Du alles selber machen willst bzw. Dir ein 
Bild suchen läßt...


----------



## esteban (16. März 2005)

mingelburns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich suche eine Zeitungs-Titelseite als Bild-Datei, die erkennen lässt, dass es sich um eine Zeitung handelt. Ich möchte dies gerne als Hintergrund verwenden!


Wenn Dein Problem noch aktuell ist, dann probier's mal hier: http://www.newsdesigner.com auf der linken Seite kannst Du Dir aktuelle Titelseiten anschauen.


----------

